# Coopers malts



## captain crumpet (3/5/18)

Just picked up a sack each of ale and pale malts. First brew was thinking of using the ale in a smash with fuggles and s04.

Anyone around here been brewing with these yet?


----------



## solidute (4/5/18)

Today I bottled my first batch with coopers ale and brewed my second batch. Cant comment on the final result just yet but getting great efficiency so far


----------



## SwagBiker (6/5/18)

ditto high efficiency.
I’ve done three brews with the pale malt now. At $3.50/kg it certainly makes the batch cheaper.
First attempt as a CPA clone which went well. Most recent was a highly hopped American. It was only Coopers Pale malt and some crystal. Great body and head.
For all applications where I don’t need a particular malt flavour I’m going to stick with the Coopers grain.


----------



## captain crumpet (1/6/18)

Finally getting around to usong these malts today. Making an ESB

45L
9kg coopers ale
400g simpsons dark crystal
1kg Billingtons light muscovado

Mash @67c for 75min

EKG and Fuggles @90min for 35IBU and a small whirlpool addition.

WLP013 (2 packs in 3.5L starter)

Est OG 1.057
Est FG 1.010

Will report back after fermentation with some photos


----------



## BrutusB (1/6/18)

solidute said:


> getting great efficiency so far


I've heard this reported from a few commercial brewers here in Melbourne. Also a flavor improvement over barrett burston ale.


----------



## Kenf (29/12/18)

So it’s ok in a SMaSH? Was thinking of the Pale Malt and a Galaxy as my first attempt


----------



## solidute (30/12/18)

Kenf said:


> So it’s ok in a SMaSH? Was thinking of the Pale Malt and a Galaxy as my first attempt


Don't smash with galaxy, too harsh for early additions. I'd suggest something like mosaic or Amarillo

But the malt should be ok in a smash


----------



## Kenf (30/12/18)

Thx mate Mosaic it is
Cheers


----------



## Dan2 (31/12/18)

I've been adjusting all our recipes to utilise Coopers for all our bases.

1st lot of Ale from Roseworthy behaved very much like Barrett Burston ale.
The next batch we received was Westminster barley from Kangaroo Island.
I am told this will be their standard Ale from here in.
Expect higher attenuation with this.
Caused a few issues with hitting ABV targets initially but I love it - allows either a higher mash temp (= quicker conversion), or a lower OG (= bigger brew length (more beer!!))

Pale has replaced most of our bases and is a great malt.

I'm sure the majority of us cut our teeth on their beers.
And most (if not all of us) have used Coopers extract kits.
To me, this is just the next step in a life long relationship with a great family run local business.


----------



## Kenf (31/12/18)

Thx Dan2 much appreciated! Yep cut my teeth on Coopers Extracts (& in fact introduced Coopers Sparkling to my mates in Sydney in the days of state beers!). I’ve ordered a couple of kilo’s of Pale to give it a try.
And if I don’t stuff it up, I will start using it more often. I want to start developing my own recipes based on a 10 litre finished volume and sessionable ABV!
So again thx mate!


----------



## Dannaz94 (23/6/20)

Don't mean to de rail this thread. But does anyone where I can get some coopers malt in Melbourne?


----------



## Vic (24/6/20)

Now drinking third batch using Coopers Pale, CPA original clone. Higher effiecency and better flavour than BB. All brewed with Super Pride hops and Coopers Commercial Yeast. Currently have 44L in the FermZilla approaching keging, this time with WPL029 Kolsh yeast. Very impressed with Coopers Pale Malt.


----------



## Vini2ton (24/6/20)

As asked, where did you source it?


----------



## Vic (24/6/20)

If you only want a few Kilos try Coopers Premium Pale Malt 1kg - Aussie Brewmakers 

I know they are not in Melb but do send there.


----------



## Vini2ton (26/6/20)

Thanks mate, I'll check it out.


----------



## aJackTar (2/3/22)

Sorry to revive an ancient thread but anyone know if burstons has the same values as coopers ale? I can't find coopers ale in brewfather only the pale.


----------



## MHB (2/3/22)

Should help you figure it out (Link).
Mark


----------



## aJackTar (4/3/22)

Thanks mate.


----------

